# Synthetic carbs for worm tea?



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 16, 2016)

I got some synthetic nute sample packs, and I have this little baggy thats a pure carbohydrate product, would it be safe to use for a worm tea as a substitute for molasses? Anything else I can put in there to feed the microbes?

I have seaplex (seaweed product), some humic acid, b-vitamins, pure blend pro grow. Would all these in small amounts be beneficial for a castings tea?

Thxs!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2016)

I personally if growing organic,,,would stick with Organic,,so i would use Molasses,,,,,which i do by the way when im growing all Organic.
Dont know anything about Seaplex. Sorry


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2016)

I was  just cutting up apples and getting my coffee grounds and squash ready for my worms.. they love pumpkin... the more rotten the better. I personally would not feed my worms anything synthetic...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 16, 2016)

Rosebud, you farm your own worms too? Now that's dedication! :vap_smiley:

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2016)

Love my worms and I gotta say, they love me.. it is a perfect relationship, i give them icky stuff they give me  worm ****...win win.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 16, 2016)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:


> Rosebud, you farm your own worms too? Now that's dedication! :vap_smiley:
> 
> Thanks for the replies!



I seriously don't know why EVERYBODY that has room does not have a worm bin.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 16, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Love my worms and I gotta say, they love me.. it is a perfect relationship, i give them icky stuff they give me worm ****...win win.


 
Leave it to Rose to love a critter that takes what she has to offer and then poops on her  :laugh:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2016)

:rofl::heart::giggle::spit:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2016)

She is a worm whisperer.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 18, 2016)

I would love for all of us to get together one day and put faces with names, share all of our stuff together. I think that would be pretty cool.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2016)

Yesser that would be cool.


----------



## bud88 (Feb 18, 2016)

Fishing anyone?....Rose has the bait!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes and their big and juicy red worms. Come on Blue Gill ,,,,,,got my cane pole and red worms. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2016)

They are red wigglers and they will not be bait people. LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2016)

I will hop over and get them wigglers whilst you sleep,,,for i am a Weedhopper. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bud88 (Feb 19, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> They are red wigglers and they will not be bait people. LOL



Just a few Rose....lol....and you'll have fish carcass' for your compost...:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2016)

Ok Bud, that is an awesome trade, you got it... woo hoo, dead fish!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 19, 2016)

Wow talking about turning the tide,,,worms eating fish. Lol


----------



## bud88 (Feb 19, 2016)

:dancing::yay::cool2:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 19, 2016)

Ahhh yes, the circle of life  
A buddy and I were fishing on a large pond one day when a catfish grabbed the bait on his Crappy Buster and snatched it out of the boat before he could grab it. The good thing is that Crappy Buster poles float. So this catfish takes off with this "hook, line, and pole". The pond isn't deep enough where we were for the fish to pull it under so he was swimming for all he was worth to get to deep water. 

Here we were in a "johnboat" with an electric trolling motor chasing this fishing pole torpedo across the pond. It looked like an episode of Laurel & Hardy goes fishing. Fortunately, the catfish made a bad decision to go to a shallow area where there are stumps and we were able to catch the pole before he could wrap the line around a bunch of stumps. It ended up being about a 2-3lb catfish when he finally got it in. :doh:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 19, 2016)

:rofl: two grown men chasing a pole and a little ole catfish who almost out ran yas.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2016)

That is funny Hushpuppy!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 20, 2016)

It was all I could do to not fall out of the boat laughing when it was over.:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2016)

What i think is funny is how a little bitty wasp can send a big old redneck running like a little girl. :rofl:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah boy, bees and spiders will make a grown man hurt himself


----------

